# RIP : Aloysius (SAS user)



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Aloysius 

  

I spoke to him quite often via TinyChat, room... he was always so kind to everyone.... 

Very sad news I found out the user has passed away and this is one thing his sister posted on his fb page:


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

I hope he finds peace now. This is the third guy to pass away within the last few days that I've heard of.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

wow, this is so sad. RIP. :|


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

So sorry to hear this... 

Lovely poem by his sister. He was clearly loved.

Rest In Peace Aloysius


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Incredibly sad. We never spoke one-on-one but I've replied to some of his posts before. Shocking...


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

REALLY? Wow, Aloysius


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

God, that's terrible, I was just talking to my friend earlier today about how we hadn't seen him online in awhile, I really never thought anything like this had happened.

I hope his family are coping as well as is possible with something like this.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

WOW, wtf? That's extremely terrible.
RIP. did you know what happened?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

This is so sad; I can't even believe it.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I never talked to him before, but I remember seeing his posts and his William Shatner avatar. How sad this is.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Eliza said:


> WOW, wtf? That's extremely terrible.
> RIP. did you know what happened?


We aren't sure 

:rain


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Eliza said:


> WOW, wtf? That's extremely terrible.
> RIP. did you know what happened?


I might turn out to be wrong, but from the verses in the the poem I suspect death by his own hand.


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

RIP


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

WTF I thought this was gonna be one of those dramatic threads when someone has gotten perma banned or something.....not this. I did not know him but I do recognize his username. He doesn't look old either so I was going to ask what happened to him but his sister's wording makes it pretty apparent. How very sad. God bless him.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

RIP Aloysius


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

CourtneyB said:


> I might turn out to be wrong, but from the verses in the the poem I suspect death by his own hand.


I can't see a poem, that's really sad though. :no RIP


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

How terrible. I didn't know him, but I've seen some of his posts on the forums...RIP


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

CourtneyB said:


> I might turn out to be wrong, but from the verses in the the poem I suspect death by his own hand.


That's what it sounds like, and if it's true, I'm never going to be able to stop crying.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Eliza said:


> I can't see a poem, that's really sad though. :no RIP


You cannot see the image Ventura attached? Maybe you can see it if I just post the link
http://i.imgur.com/9QJte.png


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

This is so sad... 

*R.I.P.*


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this. R.I.P.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Oh no. I hope he found peace. Condolences to those of you who knew him well.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Justin was my best friend and one of the kindest people I've ever known. He was always there for me when I needed someone to listen to me and he never had anything bad to say about anyone. I really can't believe he is gone. This is horrible. :cry RIP


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

This is really sad. Condolences to his family and friends. I didn't know him, but he seemed like a great guy from what I saw of him around the forum.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

How very sad. My condolences to his friends and family.


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Aww weak.  R.I.P. Aloysius


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't know what to say except that this is so incredibly horrible .


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I was never really close with Justin, but I know that he was one of the few who made me feel welcomed in Tinychat. He was always such a down to earth, cool sounding guy. I would have never thought of this happening. 

RIP Justin, I'll be sure to play a Foo Fighters setlist the best I can for you, hope you can hear it from wherever you are now.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Wow, this is so sad.  RIP Aloysius


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I didn't know him well, but I always liked his posts. 
Can't believe he's gone.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

This is horribly sad. 


That poem is really beautiful.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

May he find the tranquil pastures sought; rest in peace.


----------



## clair de lune (Dec 20, 2010)

I really, really don't know what to say right now. My heart hurts and my stomach is turning; I can't believe it. I wish there was more I could have done. I will miss a humorous, kind, and gentle soul, so many fond memories and laughs. 

R.I.P. You will be sorely missed by your friends and family. Play on in the great gig in the sky.


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

I was doing drugs with him less than 2 weeks ago, not even kidding, I'll certainly miss that dumb ****.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I can't really put what I'm feeling into words, but, I'll miss you a lot. Like anyone who knew you will. So funny and with such a kind heart. I hope you're able to rest now, I wish I could have done more for you. Lots of love.


----------



## daniel11206 (Jul 1, 2009)

I don't know what to say


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

RIP


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't know him but I read his posts, this is very sad :<


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

CourtneyB said:


> You cannot see the image Ventura attached? Maybe you can see it if I just post the link
> http://i.imgur.com/9QJte.png


Thanx a lot Courtney - for some reason I can never see Ventura's pics.

Really sad after reading teh obiturary. That's horrible. Didn't realise he was sou young


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I think we are all in shock and really can't say anything but 'why'. 

When someone told me , I thought it was a lie or a crazy rumor ... then I looked in the fb page and saw it was no rumor. He was one of the kindest people on tinychat  He never told anyone if he was down and depressed he was to shy to talk about himself in that way. He played guitar on TinyChat a few times which was amazing .

I was semi close to him but not close like a few people on here was to him...


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Very sad news 
I never personally spoke with him one on one but enjoyed many of his posts
Rest in peace :rain


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

This is shocking and very sad, his posts always seemed to have a positive touch. From my one and only visit of tinychat room, he seemed very friendly and nice person to be around.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

This is such a tragedy. Reading through this thread is so sad.


I don't know of him at all. But he has obviously been popular and touched lots of people.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

SO SAD! he was such a good person  R.I.P


----------



## Christa25 (Oct 2, 2010)

This is incredibly sad.
I only met Justin once but he was an incredibly nice, easy-going guy.
Very quiet, but once he saw how much of a goofy fool I was, and once a few beer were down he opened up a bit. 
I was hoping to get together with him sometime once I move back to the city. 
Very sad news, may he rest in peace.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

So sad. 


He always seemed so easy going and laid back. This just isn't right.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I read that in the interlife, life between death and the afterlife, the person is given a choice to live again, be reincarnated or to remain in the spirit world. This decision is made based on what the person accomplished in his or her life and what he must achieve in his next. He has a life review. He relives his entire life from birth to death and the emotions-- not only that he or she experienced, but the people that were affected by his actions, whether negative or positive emotions. I wonder if this is all true. Near death experiences and reincarnation support the idea of an afterlife.


----------



## hoodsurgeon (Sep 18, 2011)

RIP, this is so sad, he will be missed


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

ShinAkuma said:


> I read that in the interlife, life between death and the afterlife, the person is given a choice to live again, be reincarnated or to remain in the spirit world. This decision is made based on what the person accomplished in his or her life and what he must achieve in his next. He has a life review. He relives his entire life from birth to death and the emotions-- not only that he or she experienced, but the people that were affected by his actions, whether negative or positive emotions. I wonder if this is all true. Near death experiences and reincarnation support the idea of an afterlife.


I am sorry, but that sounds more like someone been watching supernatural.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

RIP hope your in a better place now. I didn't know him but he was an SA member. What did he die from?


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

This is incredibly sad news. I never had the chance to talk to Aloysius, but I do remember seeing him around the forum. He seemed like a really nice person and I always enjoyed reading his posts. My heart goes out to his family and friends.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

nycdude said:


> RIP hope your in a better place now. I didn't know him but he was an SA member. What did he die from?


depression, i believe.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

diamondheart89 said:


> depression, i believe.


So sad, RIP


----------



## BeepBeepSwerve (Mar 24, 2011)

Justin... actually posting on the forums for ya. 

I didn't know you very well, compared to the ones you were closest with. But from the support you have here, you were... no, you are, a good soul. 

Safe Journeys, wherever your destination is. You will always exist in the hearts of those who love you.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

This is sad news  he was very nice when we spoke. RIP justin.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow. That's horrible.  I never talked to him, but I remember seeing his posts and watching a couple of vids of him playing guitar. He seemed to be a kind, funny dude. I hope he's at peace now.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Justin your video's where awesome :rain


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh dear


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ventura said:


> Justin your video's where awesome :rain


Thanks for posting that, Ven. He loved music and playing his guitar. This is how he should be remembered.


----------



## Man Is An Island (Oct 12, 2009)

I never talked to him personally, only in group video on tinychat. He was always easy-going, funny and sarcastic. I wish I had made an effort to know him better.

This is truly shocking. I hope he has found the peace he sought.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

RIP. I never knew him but it is always sad when someone dies :/ I hope he is happier now <3


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

To Eternal Caturday...


----------



## em violet (Apr 21, 2011)

i didnt kno him on a very personal level but he was one of the people that i first met on tinychat. i will always remember how welcomed i felt. he was one of the people i looked for when i would first sign online. we always joked around alot. i will greatly miss him


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

That's really sad


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Man Is An Island said:


> I never talked to him personally, only in group video on tinychat. He was always easy-going, funny and sarcastic. I wish I had made an effort to know him better.
> 
> This is truly shocking. I hope he has found the peace he sought.


Same here.
I like to make him laugh - I just didn't know there was that much pain.

It also makes me angry that this happens.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

For all the pain and sadness he suffered in this life,may he now have serenity and joy in equal measure.


----------



## meco1999 (May 28, 2011)

Makes me wonder how many other SAS'ers have killed themselves that nobody here knew about...


----------



## LadyDarkness (Jun 5, 2011)

I didn't know him at all, but it is very sad just the same.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

RIP. I remember his musical tastes, they were good. Someone asked me to post a dead song in his honor. Aloysius, you are standing on the moon, watching all of us circling around on this blue sphere we call Earth.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Bit teary at work this-morning, we a good friend. Rest in peace buddy.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh my, how sad.  Condolences to his friends and family.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

So I just wanted to do this, since he was one of the few who enjoyed what I did drumming on Tiny Chat. At 7:30 (Approx 30 minutes), I will start broadcasting me playing the Foo Fighters songs he said he liked so much. I want to finish it off with "My Hero", I'm sure that song could apply to how a lot of you feel about him.

Whether there's 0 people in there or 100, I'm going to do it. I want to take this chance to break through some of my anxiety and drum on cam again, in memory of him.

http://tinychat.com/sa2bexposed


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Very sad to hear. He seemed like a fun, genuinely nice guy from what I saw on the forums.

Condolences to all his friends and family.
RIP.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I remember that username, and his posts, the few that I saw. He more or less stopped posting when I joined the forum. I always thought his posts came across as very genuine, and he had a good, real sense of humor. I am very sorry for his loss to us all. 

I am sure he does not feel alone now and is in good company.


----------



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

What??? I cannot believe what I'm reading. I've seen Justin on cam and talked to him for months. He was always an upbeat person and always in a pretty good mood. He was very funny and a truly kind person. He never seemed that depressed or showed any signs suffering inside. Why didn't he talk to us about it? Why?? It always helps. Did he really take his own life? Cuz I don't believe it. Someone confirm it pls. This is very sad. I will live my life better in your name, Justin. R.I.P. my friend.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

meco1999 said:


> Makes me wonder how many other SAS'ers have killed themselves that nobody here knew about...


I know of at least one other that was made public earlier this year; as this one, it was very sad and shocking to discover...it shows the real extent of suffering some people go through here on SAS. It's really quite a sobering thought.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

PiscesVixen said:


> Hey, this is a really great idea  Just letting you know I'm on Tiny Chat  and it's approx 7:44 PM.


He is playing on tinychat.com/sa2bexposed atm


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Ugh, this is so awful.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

i remember him for his humor. im scared to hear.


----------



## LadyDarkness (Jun 5, 2011)

I just want to say something and I hope no one sees this as off topic, or even disrespectful (it's certainly not meant to be). I think when things like this happen, it should remind you to always let people that are close to your heart know this, as often as possible, because you never know what could happen. I know SA makes it hard to express feelings of love and admiration, but it is important, as I'm sure many of you know, just wanted to say it. I certainly hope he has found the peace he was seeking, though what a sad way to have to find it.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

That's so sad  I enjoyed a lot of his posts he was funny R.I.P.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^well said. so much of what we do is motivated by fear. we are afraid to be ourselves, we are afraid to say what we really think, we are afraid. As I get older, I become more aware of just how short time is, and how few opportunities we have to say things that we really need to say, to each other.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

How sad


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh my. 
RIP


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

RIP dude.


----------



## sully20 (Mar 12, 2005)

Incredibly sad.  May he rest in peace.


----------



## alwaysmistaken (Aug 25, 2011)

News like this always breaks my heart. How incredibly sad.  RIP.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I've set up this group in memory of Justin.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I'll be sure to sing my part of our Led Zeppelin duet tonight, I am sure he will be rocking his guitar along with me wherever he is!


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Justin was a really friendly and funny guy. It sucks to think that he was in so much pain that death seemed less painful than life. He'll be missed a lot in tinychat. I hope his family and everyone else who was close to him are coping well.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Aw, I really liked him.  Rest in peace.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Never met him, or talked to him, but RIP, see you on the other side one day.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

This is. This is just so unbelievably sad. I will miss his presence here greatly.

My heart goes out to his friends and family.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

meco1999 said:


> Makes me wonder how many other SAS'ers have killed themselves that nobody here knew about...


 I don't even want to know!

....and I don't want to give anyone ideas. Please! metanoia.org or seek a therapist. A lot of people are hurt when someone they love is affected!


----------



## mere phantom (Dec 16, 2003)

Wow, I just saw him on chat a few days ago.

Hope it wasnt because of SA, he still could of overcome this


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh dear. My condolences. 

Stay strong SASers, we don't want to lose you.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

aww, poor honey.. i'm too new to know him but this is real sad. my condolences to his family.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I've known him for several years and yet I can't think of anything bad to say about him. He was such a good-natured person. I liked him a great deal, but I never got to know him well enough to be able to call him my friend and I regret that. RIP.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

He was a very nice person, funny and always had a warm smile to his face on cam and microphone chat. I am distraught to here that such a sweet person has passed away. Justin, I hope you are well wherever you are now.


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

I still can't believe this. He was so nice and friendly to everyone. And always made me smile. I hope he is smiling now. RIP Justin. You will be missed dearly!!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh my god! This is terrible news. We never spoke directly but a couple times. But I enjoyed his posts. He was a very good hearted person and will be missed. wow


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> I don't even want to know!
> 
> ....and I don't want to give anyone ideas. Please! metanoia.org or seek a therapist. A lot of people are hurt when someone they love is affected!


I wouldn't either. Pretty poor taste.


----------



## Cloze (Jul 18, 2011)

Justin was a great person who many people will miss. I just wish I could of kept up with our Skype conversations.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Gutted. I didn't know him as well as some others here but he always came off as a light-hearted, kind, and funny guy. 

RIP Justin.


----------



## Neptune (Jul 1, 2011)

I agree with all of the people who say Justin was very nice. He was. RIP dear Justin, a.k.a. Joostinz. I'll definitely miss seeing your face and wish I could have gotten to know you better, fellow Smiths fan


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

He is an 'online friend' but who knew I could cry ... or get emotional over an 'online' friend. 

RIP :rain


----------



## Estival (Jun 13, 2011)

After I read a couple posts in this thread, my eyes began to tear up...
I only met Justin a few times in tinychat, but I always got such a friendly vibe from him. His presence will be sorely missed around here.

I sincerely hope that wherever you are now, you are at peace.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Here are some pictures of justin I stole via print screen he got drunk .... haha I had enough courage to say 'hello' and that was it on cam :blush ... :rain I wished' I'd got to voice talk more with him he was so calm to talk to


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

really? wow. i just played sims with him on facebook a while ago . i hope he finds peace wherever he is


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

RIP. My condolences to family and friends.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

This is so awful. Rest in peace.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Last time I saw him he said he was going to stop coming on tinychat...guess he meant it. 

RIP Juicetin. I'll miss your cheeky grin. <3


----------



## Shonen_Yo (Sep 8, 2006)

I remember seeing him on Tiny and admiring his stoic character. I guess he held a lot inside.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

Aw R.I.P Justin


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

R.I.P Aloysius


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Aw this is just horrible.  
R.I.P


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Such a gentle soul fading into Ginnungagap. He will be sorely missed. A man of many talents and a kindness in his heart unrivalled.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I've just heard about this and I'm very shocked and upset right now, he was so young and a really nice guy.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

RIP Aloysius. So sad.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Justin wanted to sing this song at a show, he was practicing for it for a while and I asked him to perform it for me on skype. He was usually very shy about singing but he agreed to do it after much arguing and convincing. It was an amazing performance. I want to dedicate it to him.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

diamondheart89 said:


> Justin wanted to sing this song at a show, he was practicing for it for a while and I asked him to perform it for me on skype. He was usually very shy about singing but he agreed to do it after much arguing and convincing. It was an amazing performance. I want to dedicate it to him.


I got to hear him live on tinychat a few weeks ago he sounded so good .  He would not sign but he did play the guitar and hummed to them.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sad news I enjoyed spamming with him. R.I.P.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

RIP


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)

Unfortunately, unlike many of you who have posted I did not have the pleasure of becoming acquainted with Aloysius or his posts, but my heart still sank to hear of this. I hope you R.I.P. Aloysius/Justin. You are greatly missed.


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

*Justin,
I don't even know where to begin.. I just found out and have to say I am still in shock and at a loss for words. 
You were such an amazing person and a great friend. You helped me through so much and wish I could have thanked you for that. Words can't explain the emotions I am feeling right now. I am going to miss you so much and I want you to know that I will never ever forget you. 
I will think of you often and soon these tears will dry and I will be left with all the memories from tinychat.
Love you dude <3 Xoxox
*


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

My condolences to his friends and family.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

This is just incredibly sad. 
I hope he found the peace he was looking for. And my heart reaches out to his family members. I can't even imagine what they're going through.


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

RIP!!


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

This is so shocking...  RIP.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I hope he is at peace and that his family and friends get the support they may need to get through this.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I only spoke to him briefly a few times in tinychat, but I remember him as a really friendly guy. It's sad to see such a talented young guy taken away from us so early. I wish some us had known what he was going though because we would have surely tried to help. R.I.P Aloysius.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Finding peace through making others suffer is never the best option. Never give up! Never.

My condolences to those who knew him. May his loss serve as a reminder of our responsibility to reach out to those in pain. RIP.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

mind_games said:


> I hope he is at peace and that his family and friends get the support they may need to get through this.


The thread was facebooked to his family to see how much he was cared for here ... hopefully that gives them a slight smile that they know others loved him and cared .


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

We love you Justin


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

RIP Justin. We'll miss you.


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

Sad News
R.I.P Aloysius

Just listening to his music now.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

This was my reaction two days ago. Please, it's not anything more than an honest reaction.

Don't know what to say, other than I'm tired of seeing ****ing RIP written over and over. Yes, there's anger in this. What do you expect? He knew himself, better, or worse, than any of us. I just wish there was some other outcome that his life could have led to.


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

R.I.P Justin


----------



## rosettas stoned (Jan 16, 2011)

I never had the privilege of knowing him, but I hope he's finally found his peace.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I was definitely not expecting this - but then, is anyone ever?

Shocked and saddened. I don't know what to say...


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

R.I.P. Justin 

I briefly chatted with him a few times in the sa2bexposed room.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

foe said:


> R.I.P. Justin
> 
> I briefly chatted with him a few times in the sa2bexposed room.


Same, had a few chats. And listened to him play guitar. It's depressing hearing about this.

R.I.P


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't know what to say...I wish he could have made it through. I had never talked to him but I've seen his posts. RIP justin.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Very sad, RIP to him.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

I wish I'd known more about him. I remember the name. It leaves me curious to know what goes on behind this stoic quiet I hear from the descriptions of him above. Sad news.


----------



## Cornerstone (Jun 30, 2011)

Jesus Christ he looks a very loveable person... His life was hard, Respect to Aloysius, God bless him. and my sympathies are with the family


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

He was always a regular on tiny. Man, it seems like only last week we were making cheesy cow puns. 

I only heard the news just today, but I am still in a state of shock. Justin was one of the most witty, kind people I have interacted with not only on SAS, but in my entire life.


It just goes to show you that suffering is all too easily internalized. Me, and I'm sure many others, didn't know how much he was suffering.


I still can't believe he's gone...


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

RIP


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

RIP

My condolences to his family and friends and those who knew him.


I think it's appropriate to post John Donne's "No Man is an Island" poem. 



No man is an island, 
Entire of itself. 
Each is a piece of the continent, 
A part of the main. 
If a clod be washed away by the sea, 
Europe is the less. 
As well as if a promontory were. 
As well as if a manner of thine own 
Or of thine friend's were. 
Each man's death diminishes me, 
For I am involved in mankind. 
Therefore, send not to know 
For whom the bell tolls, 
It tolls for thee.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

bless your soul and everybody else who arnt with us today. all love


----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

It sounds like he was a great guy, and I'm sure he was. My thoughts and sympathies go out to his family and friends. He's in a better place now.


----------



## BellasLullaby (Apr 27, 2011)

I saw his name a couple of times on posts. I didn't know him but I'm feeling sad a beautiful, young life was taken so short. God Bless his family!


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

damn... sorry to bump this miserable thread but i've only just come back to SAS.

he was a really nice guy from what i could tell from tinychat conversations and stuff, real shame. RIP.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

That's so sad.  RIP Aloysius.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Didn't know him, but RIP.
Very sad when a young person dies before their time.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

I was just wondering how this site would react to a member who died. 

Its so terrible to know that someone died with SA at a young age, not living life the way they wanted. 

Great...now ill be thinking about this all night....


----------



## theandrew (Nov 22, 2010)

You will be missed.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm not religious in the least, but I hope wherever you are and whatever you are experiencing is peaceful and that you are free at last Justin


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

does anyone know what happened?

suicide?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Knowbody said:


> does anyone know what happened?
> 
> suicide?


Yes :rain . :|
______________________________

Justin ,

They say this gets easier, but ... when? I can't even watch star trek without thinking of you or see an LOLcat ... without thinking of you. My heart still aches, and aches bad when I see a picture of you. I just wish you peace, and happiness where ever you are at.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Requiescat in pace


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

Rest in Peace Aloysius


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

i didn't realise this happened, very shocked. talked to him on tinychat a few times about big bang theory and other geeky shows. he seemed really nice and made people smile on tiny. very sad

RIP


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Dear Justin (I wish I could write you on your wall) 

A poem I made for you :

He strums the beautiful guitar Strings.
His music speaks to me.
His enchanting melody
So soft and long,
Mingles with the sadness in his unique song.
The more I listen,
The more the meanings spread,
As his gentle notes dance in my head.
His delicate short hair tousles in the breeze,
While one single tear strokes the guitar strings.
His heart is so broken, this I can see,
As his beautiful music speaks to me.
It was to late for reactions as the music had stopped
Now the sad violin is in the plot
All I wish please,
May you now be free
higher then the tree's
RIP Justin Green ,


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ventura said:


> Dear Justin (I wish I could write you on your wall)
> 
> A poem I made for you :
> 
> ...


:heart :heart :heart


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Lovely poem, Ventura.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I never knew him on a personal level, but I've seen him around, and I ended up crying a little after seeing this thread.. RIP Justin Green, my prayers will go out to his family and friends..


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

I just saw this thread. That's so sad.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Dear Justin.

I have wrote you many times in this thread, I just want to tell you the shock never goes away. I can never fully understand why you did this, I can't! I know a bit about you, and how down you where at times, I was their when you poured out your emotions in TinyChat 20 days before you did this. I understand you where upset over the things that you where going threw, you where always so strong looking, always so brave, always so funny and cheerful.

The day you told you where so sad in TinyChat I had to leave and I wonder now, 'what if I was their to support , would 1 one person made a difference?'

The pain knowing you're never coming back, never finishing your music stuff you had planned, never getting to do the things you wanted to do in life you where so close at getting, stings... I can't explain it any other way..I still remember convo's we had viably, like you where on TinyChat today, but I keep looking to see you in TinyChat and you aren't in their. 

They say you don't get close to people online, but this right here made me realize, that people online are real, things do happen and when it does, it affects everyone. But anyone who does that, to find anyway of peace, suffering... unknown people ask 'why' .

We werent best friends, but your obsessional mix of 'soft kitty song' , lolcats, Star trek and cold play really grew on me. Their was a time you never left TinyChat and I thought you'd never leave, you stood so stalky , and to be honest a big cocky looking and proud.

The first time you left the site, Justin you played this song for me (I was really down) :






If I knew you where that down, I would of played this song for you, over and over until you smiled. =/ ...

RIP, Justin - Thank you for all the advice you had ever given me.


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

Ventura, I'm sorry for the loss of your friend and I'm sorry that you have to go through this. I wish I would have known him. We should keep his Last Post Wins Thread going on indefinitely.


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

R.I.P boi. I dont know him but reading theses post, it seem like he was a real honest cool dude. R.I.P.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

*He's on my friend's list. I regret not having the chance to get to know him. I was seeking words to say. For some reason I was reminded of this song.*






Everybody each and all, we're going to die eventually
It's no more or less our fault than it is our destiny
So now, Lord, I come to You, asking only for Your grace
You know what I've put myself through, 
All those empty dreams I chased

And when my body lies in the ruins of the lies that nearly ruined me
Will You pick up the pieces that were pure and true
And breathe life into them and set them free?
And when You start this world over again from scratch
Will You make me anew out of the stuff that lasts?
Stuff that's purer than gold is and clearer than glass could ever be
Can I be with You?
Can I be with You?

Everybody all and each, from the day that we are born
We have to learn to walk beneath
Those mercies by which we're drawn
Now we wrestle in the dark with these angels that we can't see
We will move on although with scars
O Lord, move in me

And when my body lies in the ruins of the lies that nearly ruined me
Will You pick up the pieces that were pure and true
And breathe life into them and set them free?
When You blast this cosmos to kingdom come
When those jagged edged mountains we love are gone
When the sky is crossed with the tears of a thousand falling suns
As they crash into the sea
Can I be with You?
Can I be with You?


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

There were so many times I saw his pic and wanted to talk to him, but 
my SA got in the way. 

All I want to say is that I wish that suicide wasn't such a taboo subject. 
If anyone is seriously thinking of suicide go to your nearest hospital or 
call your local crisis intervention number.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I have seen that icon of his on several threads, but never spoke to him. I have no idea what he was going through at the time or what triggered his death, but I pray that he is in a better place now. RIP and I'm sure that he will be missed and remembered here on SAS and by certainly by his family and any close friends that he had.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow, i didnt know this guy on here, but that is very very sad. And its sad that he felt he had no other option. 

That poem was very moving, and from hearing about people taking their own lives, it always makes me think what the person must have been thinking for them to feel that they no longer want to live. Its very sad. 

May he Rest In Peace.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I wish his soul rests in peace...


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I never noticed this thread before, but I remember the name Aloysius from his posts and he seemed like a nice person. Hopefully the troubles he had are now gone and he is in a happier place, R.I.P Aloysius.


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

RIP


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

4 years ago today is the day I started talking to Justin on anther site (I checked threw all my pm's he sent and and figured out the date)

R.I.P buddy


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

r.i.p. 
wow! anybody know what he was dealing with on a personnel level ?
i can understand and respect privacy but on the flipside of things i think it could be a great lesson to learn from or gather more resources for just in case anybody else is dealing with the same issue.


----------



## tohellandback (Aug 28, 2011)

This is very sad to hear. God bless his soul. I hope he finds eternal happiness wherever he is. R.I.P


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ugh every time this thread jumps to the top of the page I get horribly sad all over again.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

This is so sad. I remember seeing him around. R.I.P Aloysius.


----------



## Venkska (Oct 29, 2011)

Rest in peace! May your soul find tranquility and warmth in the afterlife.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

I'd like to apologize to everyone for the temporary removal of this thread. I lost a close friend to suicide and know how painful it can be. Being around the people who also knew him was part of the healing process for me, but I understand how some might not want to be reminded of it. I've been there too.

SAS is about providing support for all of you and it's obvious to me that's what this thread is doing for a lot of you. If this thread is against the guidelines (which I don't think it is), we'll change the guidelines together to better accomodate everyone. If others find it hard to see this thread, then maybe we can start an eGroup instead and move the posts there. Please share your thoughts about guidelines and an eGroup in this thread: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f53/my-thread-was-deleted-166621/

My deepest sympathies,
Drew


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Ventura said:


> 4 years ago today is the day I started talking to Justin on anther site (I checked threw all my pm's he sent and and figured out the date)
> 
> R.I.P buddy


It's nice that you are remembering him, Ventura.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

I know I may have run into some of his posts, I didn't know him though, I know he was one of the older users here, OH wow that is incredibly sad  RIP though and my condolences to his family and to his family. Yeah his name does sound familiar, I was aware of a few of his posts but in just reading the boards, I lurked here for a while before signing up anyways so I was aware from that and than after when I signed up I came upon his messages but no I didn't know him.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

Also want to offer my condolences to the loss of your friend as well, I am so sorry for your loss, my thoughts with you as well :hug


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Ventura said:


> Justin your video's where awesome :rain


.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Sad, I hope his soul finds peace.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

That really is sad. I hope he is at peace now.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

I wish i could talk to you right now!


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I joined this site after he passed away, but it's really sad that this happened. I bet he was a good person. Rest in peace.


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

How sad..


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

RIP !!!!!!!

I dont know if i should ask or not, but how did he die?

sad sad.....


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

I never met him, but this is very sad. RIP


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

Same, never knew him, but RIP man.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

It kills me that Aloysius passed away before I found SAS and had the chance to meet him. Reading everyone's comments, it sounds like he was such a friendly and fun guy. Thank you for posting that video of him playing his guitar, Ventura. He played awesomely and it was nice to get a taste of what he was like.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

Rest in peace, brother.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Ventura said:


> Here are some pictures of justin I stole via print screen he got drunk .... haha I had enough courage to say 'hello' and that was it on cam :blush ... :rain I wished' I'd got to voice talk more with him he was so calm to talk to


Haha oh how I remember those tiny days.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Railroad Cancellation said:


> Haha oh how I remember those tiny days.


Man... after he passed away, TinyChat has never been the same -- different people, everything is just not the same. :/

I've not had fun in there in almost a year.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

RIP
Dam that's sad.
I think this rise in mental illness should be taken a lot more seriously by the powers that be. So many people dealing with mind issues nowadays, is sad. How does this represent progress? When will we realize we need a system that advances life not shortens it. -_-


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

I used to think that necromancy was only practiced by new members, but i guess i was wrong.... Since it has been necro'd though, RIP John.


----------

